# teure Multirollen. Wieso?



## Feeder-Freak (24. November 2006)

Eigentlich angle ich ja nicht auf dem Meer.
Ich  hab aber trozdem mal ne Frage an alle Biggame Fischer:

 Wieso sind manch Multirollen um die 1000 Euro teuer dabei tut's doch ne 250 euro Rolle auch oder`?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

Die einen fahren Mercedes die andern Golf,warum wohl ????


Der  STF


----------



## Jetblack (24. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

@Feeder-Freak ich befürchte Du unterschätzt die Belastungen, die ggf. beim echten Big Game Fishing auftreten. Das sind z.t hohe Bremskräfte jenseits der 20 kg am wirken und die Geschwindigkeit der Fische übertrifft nahezu alles, was man sich so als "SüßWasser-Angler" vorstellt. Dazu kommt noch das recht aggressive Salzwasser, was korrosionsbeständige Materialien und Oberflächenvergütung erfordert

Ein Gerät, das solchen Belastungen auf Dauer stand hält, ist auch hierfür ausgelegt (gilt nicht nur für Rollen) - und wird auch nicht in den Stückzahlen produziert, wie 0815 SW Gerät (beides erhöht die Kosten). 

Da in diesem Sektor nichts aus Plastik oder Guss lange lebt, benötigen die Hersteller die entsprechenden Maschinen zur Bearbeitung der Teile, die oft auf Vollmaterial gefertigt werden.

Wegen der geforderten Genauigkeit sind das dann CNC Maschinen, die - jede für sich - schon ordentlich Geld kosten - aber mit einer ist es ja nicht getan.

Je höher die (Pass)Genauigkeit der Einzelteile ist, umso hochwertiger müssen die Maschinen, das Personal und die Gesamtfertigung sein. Alles wirkt sich auf die Fertigungskosten aus.

Evtl. hilft das zur Einschätzung WO die Kosten z.T. herkommen.

Jetblack


----------



## lumppumper70 (24. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

Moin!Die frage ist,was verstehste unter "Big Game"? bißchen Ostsee, Norwegen und so biste mit ner 250 EUR Rolle top bedient. Bei allem anderen pflichte ich Jetblack bei


----------



## walhalla (25. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

Stella 20000 ist auf jedem Fall eine Toprolle mit viel Potential, wir haben schon 300 Lb Blue Marlin und 150 lb Tuna mit der Stella gefangen, ist also das Geld wert das sie kostet.

Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

Hi,
der Zoll liegt bei 4% + knapp 20% Mehrwertsteuer.
Das mit den Rollenfußbrüchen waren aber doch Ausnahmen, oder?
Vielleicht waren die Rollenfüße ja vorgeschädigt.


----------



## Spackus (27. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

Nach meinen Informationen müßten es 3,5% Zoll plus 16% MwSt. sein. Und ab 01.01.2007 also dann 19% MwSt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

Jo, das Foto ist durch einige Foren gegeistert.
Wenn die montierte Rute auf dem Boot vorher mal hingefallen und unglücklich auf der Rolle aufgekommen ist, kann so eine Vorschädigung ja schon entstanden sein.
Die Bohrungen im Fuß halte ich nicht für gut, da dadurch eine große Kerbwirkung entsteht. Ist aber bestimmt alles durchgerechnet, oder sind da nur noch Designer am Werk?


----------



## Raabiat (28. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

Ich hatte so eine Rolle im Oktober in der Hand. Darauf waren viele, viele Meter Schnur, welche wir hier als Ankerschnur verwenden (150lbs.). Die Rolle war sauschwer, aber auch saustabil!

Der nette Herr bei dem ich mitgefahren bin hat mir auch von seinem letzten großen Marlin erzählt. Der hat die Spule leergefegt und die Bremse zum glühen gebracht. Die Rolle durfte man an der Seite wirklich nicht mehr anfassen. *Aber:* die Rolle hat den Marlin (945 lbs.) gebändigt und tut noch heute hervorragend ihren Dienst!!!! Das ist wahrscheinlich die allerbeste Rechtfertigung für eine teure Anschaffung#6


----------



## Jetblack (28. November 2006)

*AW: teure Multirollen. Wieso?*

@thilo - ich hab meine Saltiga Z Epedition nach Deinem Kommentar mal aus dem (viel zu selten unterbrochenen) Kellerschlaf geweckt. Die Bohrungen sind aus meiner Sicht an einer unkritischen Stelle, wo viel Material "drum rum" ist. Zudem entstehen die größten Kräfte direkt am Übergang zum Fuß, wo keine Bohrungen sind. Ich denke daher nicht, dass die Bohrungen die schwächste Stelle sind oder Gefahr darstellen.

Unbeachtet dessen, kann man mit einem ungeschickten Schlag sicherlich den Fuß schwächen, so dass er unter Last bricht. Ein Fisch der sowas schafft hätte ich dennoch gerne mal im Drill 

Jetblack


----------

